# South Bend 9 Interchangability?



## jpoe (Nov 17, 2011)

I currently have a model 9A, minus the motor, countershaft pulley, and a tailstock.  I have come across a 1937 SB 9 that is complete plus a milling attachment.  Would I be able to remove parts from the earlier model to make the 9A whole.

Thanks.


----------



## jpoe (Nov 17, 2011)

Awesome!  Thanks for the reply.  I have had my 9A for almost a year and have not done a thing to it, due to waiting for the right deal on parts and tooling to come along.  Hopefully this will be that deal.

Justin


----------

